# Runner beans - OK to feed?



## no_no_nanette (20 September 2006)

May seem a silly question - but we have a glut of runner beans from our veg garden some of which have got to big and coarse to be good for us to eat ... is it OK to put a few in feed as a substitute for apples/carrots?  Didn't want to do this unless sure that it won't cause problems ...  What do people think?


----------



## icestationzebra (20 September 2006)

I feed my mare all sorts of vegetables as we have a juicer that kicks out pulp.  Sure beans are fine - don't feed too many at once and make sure they are cut into pieces that she can't choke on.  Have just discovered my mare adores parsnips.......try those too if you have some!


----------



## eekmon (20 September 2006)

I give mine Broccoli, cauli leaves, swede, pears ect can't see it would hurt! 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 I suppose the same as everything else, not by the bucket load!! 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 My horse is now 29 so it can't of done him too much harm!


----------



## kerrylou123 (20 September 2006)

mine like bananas


----------



## S_N (20 September 2006)

Don't know about the beans, but I do know that brassicas (sp?) are not good for horses - Brocolli and cabbage are brassicas!


----------



## Croeso (20 September 2006)

I have been feeding my horses Brocolli &amp; Cabbage for years they love them 
	
	
		
		
	


	




)


----------



## flyingfeet (20 September 2006)

Runner beans have alkaloids in them that mean they are not good for humans until cooked.

I would be wary of feeding raw runner beans to horses as could potentially cause liver damage.


----------



## goeslikestink (21 September 2006)

agree with that i ahve never given runner beans  an would also like to mention that  cauliflower nad brocolli and any thing to do with that family of palnys is a no no --


----------



## eekmon (21 September 2006)

Well I have fed them to him ( not by the bucket load and not every day) for 24 years and hes still alive and kicking, so don't think it can be too bad!!


----------

